# CAAD10 Question



## ziconater (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyone out there riding a Caad10 right now that can tell me why they like it more than their previous Caad9? Any specifics on ride quality, etc... I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Caad9 4 at a reduced price, but just wanted to get some thoughts on the latest and possibly greatest from Cdale.

Thanks


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm a CAAD9 owner, not a CAAD10 owner but here is a relevant post of mine that may help:

I am an extremely happy 2010 CAAD9 owner. Having just test rode the new CAAD10 today, I can say that it does feel very slightly stiffer. Other than that it just feels a little different, definitely not necessarily better, but not worse either. On the negative, as others have mentioned, it just doesn't look as sexy as the CAAD9 IMHO.

If I had to choose between the bikes at the same price point it wold be a difficult decision, but would I pay more for the CAAD10, definitely not. Just to be clear, not knocking the CAAD10 in any way, I'm just very satisfied with my BBQ CAAD9.
 
Cheers,
Pete


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

If the price is right get the bike.


----------



## cyclepro420 (Oct 11, 2007)

*You can't go wrong, but I'd grab the CAAD10*

I've had a chance to ride both. I prefer the CAAD10 - it rivals even a good carbon bike for a fraction of the price. Additionally, the CAAD10 is totally different - it's not just a minor tweak of the CAAD9: tapered head tube and fork steer tube / crown, hydro formed downtube with massive junction at headtube, SAVE technology on the chinstays, etc. And it weighs 1150 grams - for a few hundred bucks more, you are getting state of the art. I think these differences between the two frames would become glaringly noticeable as you log the miles on the new bike. A quick test ride never reveals much.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

big difference is that you're riding a flagship bike of being a proud american,made in the USA broda,,,:thumbsup: 

heres my caad9 5 with full new version 105..just got it 2 weeks ago,price was insane that I cant pass.














ziconater said:


> Anyone out there riding a Caad10 right now that can tell me why they like it more than their previous Caad9? Any specifics on ride quality, etc... I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Caad9 4 at a reduced price, but just wanted to get some thoughts on the latest and possibly greatest from Cdale.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

Besides ride comparison, what about durability? Does the CAAD10 feel like an everyday workhorse? Can it suffer the same kind of abuse that a 9 can?


----------



## ziconater (Sep 9, 2004)

Sold! I'm going for the CAAD9. Thanks for all of the posts, that was helpful.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

hey,,you're not yet done, its strictly implemented to post your newly accuired caad9 ok,,just messing around ,,seriuosly congratiolation,,you did the right decision...:thumbsup: 



ziconater said:


> Sold! I'm going for the CAAD9. Thanks for all of the posts, that was helpful.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cyclepro420 said:


> I've had a chance to ride both. I prefer the CAAD10 - it rivals even a good carbon bike for a fraction of the price. Additionally, the CAAD10 is totally different - it's not just a minor tweak of the CAAD9: tapered head tube and fork steer tube / crown, hydro formed downtube with massive junction at headtube, SAVE technology on the chinstays, etc. And it weighs 1150 grams - for a few hundred bucks more, you are getting state of the art. I think these differences between the two frames would become glaringly noticeable as you log the miles on the new bike. A quick test ride never reveals much.


+1... I have ridden both and the 10 does in fact rival a good carbon bike, without losing the qualities (except place of origin)that made the 9 so great. Well, you bought the 9 and it's a great bike. You would've been making a good decision either way.


----------

